# UK national , Spanish residency, moving to Portugal



## omen72 (6 mo ago)

Has anybody moved to Portugal *from *Spain as a non - EU national (i.e. U.K national )?
I have residency in Spain but want to move to Portugal. SEF have been very unhelpful and not very knowledgable. In Spain, I have my NIE green card (numero Identificado extranjero) which I have had since 2012 and my Padron ( statement of residential address in Barcelona). Post Brexit any new nationals from the UK are required to get a TIE (Tarjeta Identificado Extranjero) the only difference being the TIE has a photo and biometric. Under the terms of the Brexit withdrawal agreement my NIE and passport is still valid as proof of residency in Spain pre-Brexit, you are recommended to change to the TIE but it is not obligation.
SEF were unable to tell me what they required as proof of residency in Spain, or if the process would be different, citing that I would have to apply for Portuguese residency from wherever my country of residence was. The local CAMRA (Municipal office) told me otherwise. SEF were also unwilling to give me an appointment.
My parents are already residents in Portugal (since Feb 2019 -pre-brexit) but things more complicated for me now.

Any advice????


----------



## bluesboy56 (3 mo ago)

I presume you don't have a Spanish passport which you may be entitled to after living there for 10 years. Have a look at the D7 visa requirements for Portugal. You will need a bank account , a NIF number, and an address which could be your parents. Also proof of a minimum income which is about 7500 euros.


----------



## bandanna (3 mo ago)

omen72 said:


> Has anybody moved to Portugal *from *Spain as a non - EU national (i.e. U.K national )?
> I have residency in Spain but want to move to Portugal. SEF have been very unhelpful and not very knowledgable. In Spain, I have my NIE green card (numero Identificado extranjero) which I have had since 2012 and my Padron ( statement of residential address in Barcelona). Post Brexit any new nationals from the UK are required to get a TIE (Tarjeta Identificado Extranjero) the only difference being the TIE has a photo and biometric. Under the terms of the Brexit withdrawal agreement my NIE and passport is still valid as proof of residency in Spain pre-Brexit, you are recommended to change to the TIE but it is not obligation.
> SEF were unable to tell me what they required as proof of residency in Spain, or if the process would be different, citing that I would have to apply for Portuguese residency from wherever my country of residence was. The local CAMRA (Municipal office) told me otherwise. SEF were also unwilling to give me an appointment.
> My parents are already residents in Portugal (since Feb 2019 -pre-brexit) but things more complicated for me now.
> ...



If you have long-term residency from Spain, moving to Portugal through Article 116 might be your best shot. If you don't have this status from Spain, then there's D7, D2, or your family can apply for family reunion to have you move there.






Article 116 – Residence Permit for holders of long-term residence status in another EU Member State – The Official Website of Portuguese Immigration







imigrante.sef.pt


----------

